# What makes you want to leave the area where you live?



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I know I usually come here to vent frustrations about having to take care of my parents. But today is a bit different. 

I was thinking today about what I wouldn't give to move them to a nice quiet neighborhood again. 

I looked around today in one of those sobering moments where I realized how this neighborhood has gone straight to hell in the past few years. This was a street that barely anyone stepped a foot on. Now there is a really seedy and trashy bar on the next block over that plays outrageously loud music almost on a nightly basis. 

We've been here for maybe 25 years or so. We've gotten along with pretty much all neighbors because everyone had an understanding that this was a peaceful quiet little neighborhood. Now we have every ghetto neighbor from Maine to Spain blaring music all at the same time, screaming.
People drive by around here sometimes doing anywhere from 60 to 70 mph. All of these things I mention are really disconcerting when you are used to a nice quiet street you've lived on your entire life. 

Trouble is so common here now. What scares me to death isn't the bad people. What scares me the most out of everything is that we're living in times where you can get criminally prosecuted for beating the fire out of a criminal if they break into your home. I fear that one day I can fall into this pitfall of a legal system for defending our home. For defending my family. 

I guess one of my other biggest frustrations revolve around work. I often misdirect that onto my folks. I feel shame and inadequacy because A) I can't land a job and B) I've worked like a dog since I was 17 and have my hand in every kind of labor or office job you can think of, but not one ever panned out for me.

I just want a chance to work SOMEWHERE. So that I could afford to combine a part of my earnings with their benefits and get them a place away from this Gomorrah.

Anyone else experiencing the desire to leave where they currently live in the rear view mirror?


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I moved further up the road into a hostel in a busy junction at the edge of central London and during the week its filled with snobs and pretentious people (well I precieve them to be ) that go to the soutbank university I fill like I'm being looked down on I wish I lived in a quieter bit of London preferable not near a huge junction!

Weekends are much more peaceful and feels like what the area _should be like_.

Its torture for me though wish I lived in a area where I felt more comfortable but to be fair its only the university that gives me this anxiety.


----------



## lonelyalways (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you neighborhood has changed so much. I hope you can find a place that feels comfortable.

I grew up far from where I live now. The people here are really unfriendly.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

A few years ago I moved to the country, it was the most happy time I've ever had, everyone was so friendly, and even though i was a stranger, people would still wave to me all the time, they would talk to me and give me a chance even though I come off very shy. Plus the house I was in was rented, and we had 50 acres of land, so we were pretty much in the middle of no where, but it was very peaceful, I would drive my moms van on all the land, off roading in a mini van XD. Unfortunately I had to move back to the city. one day though, I'd like to move back to the middle of nowhere again.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Hopefully you will find somewhere else and a better job that you can thrive in. I really loathe when once nice neighbourhoods or even half decent goes to hell because of certain people. Worse still the fact that it seems residents have no rights even though they pay property tax and have to endure the **** that is going on when they don't have to. It does cause considerable stress but of course the politicians etc. don't seem to care because it is not on or near their property. Citizens need to have the right to defend themselves even outright killing if need be. 
If I ever get lucky and acquire good money I would leave asap as I truly resent what the councilor and that b***** of that **** *** association did to ruin part of the residential park that no one here wanted to happen. Certain people and certain things should be rezoned away from the good people who just want to live in a nice peaceful place away from daily slavery and sardine commute endured forever.


----------



## LW11 (Apr 23, 2013)

For sure! The place I live in is very deprived and full of chavs, benefit frauds, gypsies etc. because I am not one of them I get abused saying I want to be posh and I'm up myself Etc. but i know there's nothing wrong with wishing for a better life. Fortunately I'm going to uni in Lincoln in September, a beautiful, quiet an traditional city with cathedrals, old people and nature! Something a lot of people may dislike and call boring but for me I love it. Total opposite to where I am currently at. Can't wait!


----------



## Ryan90 (Apr 20, 2014)

Living in a bad neighbourhood. Another reason why is because I get really upset when I drive through my old neighbourhood, knowing full well I will never get my old house back


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes quite a lot , about to blow this pop stand tomorrow . Next


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Rent is too high and the winter is too cold. Other than that I'm liking it.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

H8PPLNDGS said:


> Hopefully you will find somewhere else and a better job that you can thrive in. I really loathe when once nice neighbourhoods or even half decent goes to hell because of certain people. Worse still the fact that it seems residents have no rights even though they pay property tax and have to endure the **** that is going on when they don't have to.


My thoughts exactly. It's maddening to think that a good apple doesn't bring value to a rotting bunch. Only the decay is contagious. But this country is getting to the point where you're not allowed to be upset about this anymore.



LW11 said:


> For sure! The place I live in is very deprived and full of chavs, benefit frauds, gypsies etc. because I am not one of them I get abused saying I want to be posh and I'm up myself Etc. but i know there's nothing wrong with wishing for a better life. Fortunately I'm going to uni in Lincoln in September, a beautiful, quiet an traditional city with cathedrals, old people and nature! Something a lot of people may dislike and call boring but for me I love it. Total opposite to where I am currently at. Can't wait!


I agree! It's almost as if any time that you want to better yourself, you're labeled as some kind of "sell out". That's the mentality of the lesser people. I wish I knew that feeling you're experiencing where you know that you're going to get out of your current situation. I wish I had that hope of a "light at the end of a tunnel".


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Expensive, terrible weather, and no beach. Wish i live close to the ocean.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

There's nothing here!

It's away from everything, seemingly away from anyone my age. It's quiet, which is nice but not healthy for someone like me at this point in my life. I don't even know how I'm supposed to get a decent job were I capable of it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Too many Mexicans that don't speak English. English is the only language I speak.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Almost everyone is stuck up, cold, unfriendly, and rude as hell. People in CT think they're better than everyone else. The state also has some of the worst drivers in the country. The turn signal basically doesn't exist here, and tailgating is the norm. The location and weather are decent, though, except for the fact that winter basically lasts from October until May.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

It's quite crowded, ugly, perpetually noisy. Public transport here is also chock-full most of the time which makes me want to avoid it for obvious reasons.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

10 months of cold followed by two months of rain and maybe a few weeks of nice warm weather.

No jobs in the area
**** NY politics


Love the scenery but thats it


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't have the job I want, in the career field I want.
poverty (personal and community).
city crime.
having scarcely traveled in the past 20+ years. The internet isn't enough. I want to really see "what else is out there."
I want another experience. This city was not supposed to be my "finish line".


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

hypestyle said:


> I don't have the job I want, in the career field I want.
> poverty (personal and community).
> city crime.
> having scarcely traveled in the past 20+ years. The internet isn't enough. I want to really see "what else is out there."
> I want another experience. This city was not supposed to be my "finish line".


It's funny that you chose to express this in the way that you did because it is EXACTLY how I have been feeling for quite some time now. I've just been wondering to myself how the hell this became my life. I worked hard. I did everything by the book. I planned. I went to school. I prepared myself. And I STILL get boned by getting crippled and out of work.

It's a little maddening actually. I start to think that maybe I just should have been out drinking and f***ing around like everyone my age was doing at the time. All the least prepared people at least networked enough to land great jobs on the account of their acquaintances and drinking buddies. All the college prepared people that I know, including myself, are just clueless twits burnt out from working hard from the beginning.... just with a degree though.


----------



## Leo J (Mar 10, 2014)

When I was five, my mother moved us from Illinois to Mississippi. Though, I wasn't exactly old enough to be culturally adapt, I'm now rather liberal and a city person. I live in a small southern town where everyone knows everyone, and it feels like they lack all their brain cells except the ones that allow them to talk and punch. I've never met more sexist, racist, homophobic, stereotypical people in my life. It honestly pissed me off at first, but I'm just plain disappointed now. Literally everyone fits their stereotype. Most of the African-Americans act 'ghetto', Christian ********, preppy girls, 'scene' kids. Not to mention they don't know a thing about the world outside their small town. Someone today literally was disgusted that Muhammad was the most common name and said that Muslims wore 'dots on their foreheads.' I've given up hope for them to learn about the outside world because they just plainly don't care an think everyone else is wrong.

As much as I hate to say it, Mississippi is its stereotype for the most part.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

AnotherGuy said:


> My thoughts exactly. It's maddening to think that a good apple doesn't bring value to a rotting bunch. Only the decay is contagious. But this country is getting to the point where you're not allowed to be upset about this anymore.
> 
> I agree! It's almost as if any time that you want to better yourself, you're labeled as some kind of "sell out". That's the mentality of the lesser people. I wish I knew that feeling you're experiencing where you know that you're going to get out of your current situation. I wish I had that hope of a "light at the end of a tunnel".


 It is worse when the rotten bunches ooze into the workplace and get promotions without much effort. They don't seem to care if they become the "sell out" but if other people try to do the same well shame on them. Scumbags seem to have far too may rights and entitlements.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

Leo J said:


> When I was five, my mother moved us from Illinois to Mississippi. Though, I wasn't exactly old enough to be culturally adapt, I'm now rather liberal and a city person. *I live in a small southern town where everyone knows everyone, and it feels like they lack all their brain cells except the ones that allow them to talk and punch. I've never met more sexist, racist, homophobic, stereotypical people in my life. It honestly pissed me off at first, but I'm just plain disappointed now. Literally everyone fits their stereotype. Most of the African-Americans act 'ghetto', Christian ********, preppy girls, 'scene' kids. Not to mention they don't know a thing about the world outside their small town. Someone today literally was disgusted that Muhammad was the most common name and said that Muslims wore 'dots on their foreheads.' I've given up hope for them to learn about the outside world because they just plainly don't care an think everyone else is wrong. *
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, Mississippi is its stereotype for the most part.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


^This


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

H8PPLNDGS said:


> It is worse when the rotten bunches ooze into the workplace and get promotions without much effort. They don't seem to care if they become the "sell out" but if other people try to do the same well shame on them. Scumbags seem to have far too may rights and entitlements.


You're preaching to the choir man. I was at a decent job where I was hoping to advance a bit. I got passed up for someone who has a tenuous grasp of English at best. This person also had been on disciplinary action for absences and lateness. This person got found out once for lying and claiming that her baby drank bleach just to get out of work early to go to a party that other coworkers were at. 
Meanwhile I'm prepared with a degree, had a perfect attendance record and met all my evaluation goals.

The company was one of those companies that are scared to death of those "discrimination" lawsuits they get when lazy people want to fight being fired when they don't want to work.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

AnotherGuy said:


> You're preaching to the choir man. I was at a decent job where I was hoping to advance a bit. I got passed up for someone who has a tenuous grasp of English at best. This person also had been on disciplinary action for absences and lateness. This person got found out once for lying and claiming that her baby drank bleach just to get out of work early to go to a party that other coworkers were at.
> Meanwhile I'm prepared with a degree, had a perfect attendance record and met all my evaluation goals.
> 
> The company was one of those companies that are scared to death of those "discrimination" lawsuits they get when lazy people want to fight being fired when they don't want to work.


It is really disheartening to hear and read situations such as these. Coming across decent people who excel at their jobs or at the very least try to do them get **** on. I can even understand why some people would even refuse to work for certain organizations or even consider volunteering. One of the things that is really hateful is that some of these pricks do nothing all day and then pretend to work their *** off when oblivious management comes by. Also it makes me think that most companies don't need an HR department as they are really useless or even compound problems in the workplace. Sorry she seems like an utter and total ***** and a half. She was lucky that someone wasn't cruel enough to call her to let her know that someone called that her baby passed away from drinking bleach and see her reaction before being busted.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

H8PPLNDGS said:


> Also it makes me think that most companies don't need an HR department as they are really useless or even compound problems in the workplace.


THIS times 10!!

It feels like the only time HR does anything is when their is a remote possibility that someone will get sued. HR departments are just like school nurses in elementary school- they have the SAME solution for every problem. In school, the nurse would give you an ice pack for everything; bullet wound, fever, toothache, frostbite. Well the HR suits only ever show up and ask "Well, can you please get along?" and go back to their desks to stuff their faces. I swear HR should be done away with.

Except when a really ghetto or unqualified person is claiming discrimination for whatever reason that is in their interest and HR shows up to fire two or three workhorses to appease anyone so that no one gets sued. I honest to God never thought that this country would be in this condition.


----------

